# Pau Horse Trials XC - not a dressage competition



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

http://www.worldsporttiming.com/live/livecomplet.php?URLlivesession_nb=23147442&rnd=76026725

So far looks like won't be a dressage competition. I know they have only just started but all bar one so far have scored 46.4 or more on xc alone. 
Well Done to Harold Ambros. He finished on his dressage score!!!!


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

Perhaps I spoke too soon. Clayton Fredericks just finished on his dressage score with his first horse. Well Done to him


----------



## Saucisson (15 October 2011)

OH is there (not competing ) and he has reported that the XC is very flat but with some huge oxers.


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

Scores starting to come down a little. Pascal Leroy just scored 14.4.


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

horible looking fall for Vicky Brake, HORSE AND RIDER WALK AWAY. Fence being rebuilt with help from large tractor, hold on course just before Mary King goes on Apache Sauce.
Weather looks sunny and warm  and there are apparently 50000 people there!

Mary retires after a glance off at early fence.


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			horible looking fall for Vicky Brake, HORSE AND RIDER WALK AWAY. Fence being rebuilt with help from large tractor, hold on course just before Mary King goes on Apache Sauce.
Weather looks sunny and warm  and there are apparently 50000 people there!

Mary retires after a glance off at early fence.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh mary retires with Apache. Classics title ever more endangered.


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

How on earth has William on Macciato survived a tricky moment?


----------



## BEUnderTheInfluence (15 October 2011)

How are you all watching this? FEI TV is messing me about?


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

In what way?, coverage is fine here, sorry.


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

Results page not updating. Whats happening out there???


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

William having to ride quite firmly.

and stays on 50 penalties, o fast going, inside the time


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			William having to ride quite firmly.

and stays on 50 penalties, o fast going, inside the time
		
Click to expand...

Well Done William. mary needs good ride on imperial now


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Lucy Taylor gentle fall, pity, really going well, and jumping for fun.

Isabelle, sorry

Lucy Jackson also off, air jacket inflates!


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Lucy Taylor gentle fall, pity, really going well, and jumping for fun.
		
Click to expand...

Lucy Taylor?? Do you mean Lucy Jackson or Izzy Taylor??


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

amyneave said:



			Lucy Taylor?? Do you mean Lucy Jackson or Izzy Taylor??
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just seen u corrected this


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Alice Dunsdon home, and well pleased, really nice to see verbal praise and a good pat of encouragement on the way round.


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

Thanks JC for the updates.  Can you remember what problems Andrew N had and Lucy W had?  ALso are they running abit late (as the results aren't refreshing!).
Ta


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Georgie Davies fallen, airbag goes off, looks ok though

Didnt see AN, Lucy is speaking live on FEI tv now, not sure what happened earlier, will listen carefully!


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

Pure Georgie. Sounds like lots of falls. Thanks for updates


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Do I keep watching or can i turn over to watch Channel four racing and BBC from Ascot....and who is going to wash my horse ready for tomorrows day out!


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Do I keep watching or can i turn over to watch Channel four racing and BBC from Ascot....and who is going to wash my horse ready for tomorrows day out!
		
Click to expand...

Keep Watching. We need updates. 

I'm sure your horse will wash itself


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Caroline r Bell, 71.6 and into 7th, I want her horse!


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

Yay for Caroline. We need some good results from the rest of British. It sounds like it must be a tough course.


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Beanie Sturgis flying. Water complexs and a downhill fence are the main culprits.Its interesting, Lucy and the commentator agree its not just a dressage comp this year.Libowski is being ridden beautifully and looks strong.

Fabulous near the end, still fresh and running,finishes 68.8. goes 4th
Oslo starting WFP


----------



## stroppymare153 (15 October 2011)

you still watching JCWhite?  How did Roma ML look?  Little mare made Badminton look easy but had a torrid time at Burghley  Hope she's got her confidence back a bit


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Beanie Sturgis flying. Water complexs and a downhill fence are the main culprits.Its interesting, Lucy and the commentator agree its not just a dressage comp this year.Libowski is being ridden beautifully and looks strong.
		
Click to expand...

Definately not a dressage comp by the looks of the results. 

Fobby Hobby has completed but with one stop, so adds 36 to dressage score


----------



## stroppymare153 (15 October 2011)

Thanks Amyneave


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

Beanie Sturgis clear inside time, According to eventing mag on fb she had 17 seconds to spare. Well done her


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

WFP having to majorly ride thro the lake!

Masterful riding thro second lake!


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

Really thanks for the updates guys.  JC I would wash your pony but as I've got a very white coloured I'm resigned to always being dirty


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Armada on course
My ponies tail is silver and will get the bucket later, Oslo, 44.2 goes first.


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Armada on course
My ponies tail is silver and will get the bucket later, Oslo, 44.2 goes first.
		
Click to expand...

William Fox Pitt on form, watch out mary. I have a feeling she may need that 8th place or better on Imperial. No pressure.


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

amyneave said:



			William Fox Pitt on form, watch out mary. I have a feeling she may need that 8th place or better on Imperial. No pressure.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I'm thinking now!  Could be a very intresting comp now!


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Armada still galloping over 24,  full of running,making it look easy! AN has 3 rides, as does, WFP, AN gets the turn in at 28, slows right down for the first part, flies the last,57.6 and 4th

Some of these French riders frighten me.....

fence numbers and flags flying everywhere!

What brilliant honest horses they ride!


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

One second over for andrew. Horses that can make the time, or get close really move up the leaderboard


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

10.39 is the optimum time and Born Again, Spain, was dead on that!
WFP first and second for the moment.

Serious heat on course,intense sun,wonderful ground is reported by Joe Murphy who is talking now.

2 hours from Pau, I can agree with his weather report!

Technical issue with a jump is the reason for hold.Duck Jump.

Its not the duck, its the Badminton house jump, going into the lake, which had a had a couple of hefty forward shoves by two well known riders!


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Do I keep watching or can i turn over to watch Channel four racing and BBC from Ascot!
		
Click to expand...

Well Deacon Blues, the favourite just won the 1st race on BBC1 at Ascot!


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

thanks, its the Queen Mother i want to see, and the chases from Cheltenham, but in the name of H and H, i will carry on watching Pau for you, and hearing all about the Pau cocktail parties, and the great organisation, which is why apparently all the best riders in the world go, according to the co commentator on Fei tv!
Been for tea and pee, course still on hold, my horsey wont be getting a full wash today by sounds of it!

OMG, this being France, the chain saw is out at the triangles fence!


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Still waiting!


----------



## angelish (15 October 2011)

thanks for the updates everyone ,keep em coming please 

fingers crossed for mary hope they just get round safely


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

Ha Ha love the "chainsaws are out"


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Whats worrying me is that according to earlier commentary the sun gets very low quite quickly.
The Badminton fence thingy is being propped up by some wood,there are a lot of officials around it,and another chain saw is at work....theres only the once French rider on course, Jon Luc, he has warmed up and stood down again.
Wendy Schaeffer ?, is held at the start.
Hopefully not long now before we get going.

Fence kind of mended, drilled and screwed,discussion group around it, poor Jon Luc has got to get going again,he is under shade, more wood arriving,course builders making sure the fence is safe and well mended to continue.
Wendy has gone back to the shade or collecting ring.
The ground beneath the fence means the fence needs to be moved a little bit, the Fei tech delegate is involved, making the question a little bit different.


----------



## amyneave (15 October 2011)

Sounds a bit dramatic


----------



## kerilli (15 October 2011)

drats, i've been busy and missed Armada, my fave horse in the world, hope i can watch it later on FEI tv or i'll be seriously miffed. i subscribe so it'd better work!
wish they'd show highlights and/or incidents during the hold, not just fence repairers...


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Armada was stunning, think 1 second over time.
Replays are showing Oslo, I hope you get to see all of his round!


----------



## kerilli (15 October 2011)

WOW at William's riding at the water, he sits SO still and seems to do nothing and then  he reacts so fast and so right to put the horse on track. awesome.


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Again the commentators are talking about the sun being in your eyes for the jumps and how fast the sun falls.Also how cold very quickly, which i can endorse!
Looks to me like its running nearly an hour late.
OK, fence looks done and ready, officials have dispersed
French are on their way again, poor man.

fence 21 has been taken out of the course.

B element stays in


----------



## billyslad (15 October 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to Georgie Davies when she fell and which fence it was at ?


----------



## billyslad (15 October 2011)

Does anyone know what happened to Georgie Davies or at what jump she fell , I gather that she and Orlando are ok ?


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

I THINK, she fell at a twisty turn into a narrow fence on a steep downhill, causing quite a lot of hooking back on approach to the first element, also looked like BP was restricting her getting up asap.Looked ok her and horse though, quite near the end.

Wow more hairy riding, French again!, nearly took a tree out, then called a cab....
Fence 21b is jumping easily now.


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Sarah Cohen retires, not sure why yet


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

Yay glad they've started again!  How's the sun looking now JC?  
I've gotta leave in a mo (rubbish)


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Sarah Cohen retires, not sure why yet
		
Click to expand...

Ah hope not


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

ajf, off to wash my horse?
Its still sunny, my French neighbour is here telling me how to speak proper French!!


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			ajf, off to wash my horse?
Its still sunny, my French neighbour is here telling me how to speak proper French!!
		
Click to expand...

Ha Ha brilliant! Yep I'm off to wash your horse, may take me a couple hours to get to you though


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

Oh the Queen ELizabeth is just starting now.


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Bendigo on course now
Nearly got a minced Steward who got in the way...
Eric from France has fallen.


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

Well Frankel won that really easily!  He is such a class horse, never looked like he was trying but just effortless!


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Ruth on course, Bendigo going well.
Chris Burton starts
Karin Donckers into 19th
AJF, thanks for that, Pau on the big screen so will have to watch the race later


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Bendigo perfect at the tricky last combination,just over time,45.7 and 2nd now
Ruth getting after her horse,3 from home, looks tired,6700 metres in heat,47 seconds over,65.0 and 11th now.


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Chris Burton into the lead,43.7.
Paul Tapner on course
He gets 57.4 and 9th


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Mary next

Going well so far

User friendly has refused and reared.retired

Hildago starts


----------



## wilde2 (15 October 2011)

Watching from hot grandstand! Mary at the start...


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Good to see you on board Wilde 2
I must go to wash my Spaniard, 27k tomorrow
Will sign off shortly.

Mary steaming along!

Just gets the turn at tir d arc, time looks good

9 seconds inside, 5th place
Bye for now


----------



## kerilli (15 October 2011)

i know they keep saying that William has to win and Mary come lower than 8th for him to win the HSBC classics, but what about if he finishes say 2nd and 3rd, or 2nd and 4th, and she's lower than 8th? just wondering...


----------



## only_me (15 October 2011)

Great to see that Joesph Murphy went clear xc!


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

kerilli said:



			i know they keep saying that William has to win and Mary come lower than 8th for him to win the HSBC classics, but what about if he finishes say 2nd and 3rd, or 2nd and 4th, and she's lower than 8th? just wondering...
		
Click to expand...

It something about the points as William needs 15 points to win the championship which can only be gained from being placed 1st.  However Mary will receive points for being placed as well so that's why she has to be below 8th and WFP 1st for him to win (I think!).  If WFP comes 2nd and MK DNF (for example) she will still win the classics.


----------



## ajf (15 October 2011)

So WFP has finished Pau with 3 horses in the top 9 out of 69 starters!  And all 3 have finished clear insider the time, with 2 of his horses being 9 doing their 1st 4*!  All in a days work right?


----------



## lannerch (15 October 2011)

The man is a legend!


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

OK, Spanish girlie washed, i am back, book the settee for tomorrow afternoon?
Enjoyable day watching the action on FEI tv, thanks guys


----------



## OneInAMillion (15 October 2011)

Is there anywhere we can see full list of results?


----------



## oldvic (15 October 2011)

OneInAMillion said:



			Is there anywhere we can see full list of results? 

Click to expand...

Google etoile de pau.


----------



## humph (15 October 2011)

Does anyone know if we can watch the SJ tomo on FEI?


----------



## OneInAMillion (15 October 2011)

oldvic said:



			Google etoile de pau.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

http://www.worldsporttiming.com/contenu/documents/0001_003269.pdf

^^for anyone else


----------



## oldvic (15 October 2011)

humph said:



			Does anyone know if we can watch the SJ tomo on FEI?
		
Click to expand...

Yes - I think it's about 2.15 CET


----------



## JCWHITE (15 October 2011)

Pau followed by Oslo Rolex jumping !!
FEI TV !


----------



## wilde2 (15 October 2011)

Is anyone else going to be there tomorrow? I wanted to update this thread but battery died!


----------



## vineyridge (15 October 2011)

I've got my dressage coefficient spreadsheet all done up to now and am just waiting for showjumping.

The MOST unusual thing has happened at Pau this year.  The bottom three dressage finishers, two of whom didn't even get 50% from the judges (the other one got a 51%) all went double clear XC.  Usually the horses and riders in the basement after dressage also have XC penalty points.  

I have to say that riders who are based in Britain are without a doubt the world's greatest cross country riders.  No all, of course, but the consistency of the majority is amazing.

How do y'all/they do it?


----------



## amyneave (16 October 2011)

Good Luck to all the riders today for the showjumping. I'd love william to win, but want mary to finish in top 8 so she wins the classics. William has won it twice before, so it would be nice for mary to win it. 
This is the 4th year of the classics series, and its 4 out of 4 for the brits. WFP won in 2008, followed by OT in 2009, followed by wfp again last year, and this year its either WFP again or mary. Not bad. Extra important on todays result though as its the first in the series for 2012 season, so whoever wins will have 15 points on the board for next year, plus 15 more for 2011 series.


----------



## jrp204 (16 October 2011)

Lucy W is in 5th, Simon Porloe's owners are our neighbours so fingers crossed she can either maintain or improve on her placing.


----------



## wilde2 (16 October 2011)

Sun now come out at Pau, waiting for show jumping to start. Fingers crossed for WFP and Oslo!


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Yep, glorious day for sure, 2 hours North of Pau
FEI tv just started, whats happened to the commentator, his throat sounds very sore!
OK, good luck everyone!

The French rider in 1st place riding a nice Irish sports horse by Chairlift goes first, slides and demolishes the planks, he seems to be moving on , the ground looks good.96 secs is time allowed, he gets 157 penalties altogether.

Julia Dungworth next.12 f , 5 time,149.3
So the time looks a bit snug.

Sorry the first horse wasnt who I thought it was,Aloof is in now.
Clear but 11 time faults,126.1


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Alice Dunsdon now,effective riding,4 faults, 4 time, 117.6

Lucy on Prince,8 faults 110., into 43rd

Fiona Hobby,just inside time and a clear for 40th


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Julia on Star Quality,29 faults into 50th

Simon Grieve 11 faults into 40th


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Just 3 clears out of 23 horses so far.
Is anyone out there?


----------



## only_me (16 October 2011)

Am following  Thank you for all the updates!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 October 2011)

Yep! Im reading and its much appreciated as I have forgotten my fei tv login!


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Wow, so we have Aussies, Franglais and a Brit tuning in!
I had better write about your riders Felicity, as i was only doing the Brits. I am half asleep having done 28km at Endurance pace this morning.
Its an indian summer down in Pau, 25 degrees, not quite as hot as yesterday with a bit of cloud cover, but still tres agreeable!
Caroline Powell 10 faults 79.2 and into 26th at the mo

Heres Macciato and WFP, first fence goes,not the first to have it by any means.all 3 parts of the treble go.and the planks,
and the second planks,and the last and some time, 32 faults, 82 pens.26th now.

Heres Beanie Sturgis,going beautifully,just the last down.
72.8 and 21st, great round.


----------



## DarkHorseB (16 October 2011)

Definitely a day to be sat on a good SJ - still only 3 clears from 29!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 October 2011)

Thank you! 25C? Ha thats just warming up!  I hope your 28km were on a horse!

Carry on the good work!


----------



## huntley (16 October 2011)

Can't get FEITV to work - have subscribed. Help please!


----------



## DarkHorseB (16 October 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			Heres Macciato and WFP, first fence goes,not the first to have it by any means.all 3 parts of the treble go.and the planks,
and the second planks,and the last and some time, 32 faults, 82 pens.26th now.
		
Click to expand...


Is this his one that got held at the trot up this morning?

It was - surely something up with it then. Only once had more than 8f in his entire career.


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Dont know Darkhorse, doing 28k on my Spaniard earlier, horse that is!
Huntley, have you only just subscribed, it takes a couple of hours to get going the first time.
Ruth is in,8 faults 73.0 20th.
Libovski and Beanie are climbing the placings

Andreas 63.4,1 time fault.He is pleased though!

Armada is in and has had the first, and the second


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 October 2011)

@ WFP! I hope Macciaato is ok and just tiered


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Armada finishes on 22 faults,goes 24th. 79.6

Heres Wendy Schaeffer

Horse jumping for fun, wide and high. Stops at the fei planks and she falls off.OK though, how very sad.
Replay shows he was too far off and put a short stride in, pole got broke, its all drama this afternoon!

Clayton in on Rose.
demolishes a fence, a big four faults!, going on ok though.
Finishes 58.0 and 13th


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

WFP on Lionheart is in and has the first,now settled down and jumping well.beautiful,50.7, into 8th now

Hop and skip, 60.2, had the first fence too !

Blue Moss for Italy has the first, its an upright,entrance to arena is nearby.16 f,69.8,goes to 16th

Nicola Wilson now.Finishes with 20 faults, 73.3 and goes 18th


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 October 2011)

Thank you so much for the updates, much appreciated.


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Hi, I dont mind helping you out, just dont want to be boring!
Mary now
CLEAR CLEAR ALL THE WAY, STAY ON 51 PENS WOO HOO GOES 9TH


----------



## MurphysMinder (16 October 2011)

Yay!


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Mary punches the air, happy happy, fantastic round all the way.
Now Nicholas T


----------



## lannerch (16 October 2011)

Sounds to me she's done it!


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Mary is in the top 8, nicolas has a fence


----------



## Mavis007 (16 October 2011)

Go Mary  Thanks fot the updates


----------



## NoCollection (16 October 2011)

As the commentator just said "That puts Mary in the top 8".


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

You are all so welcome, Nicolas is sitting quietly and finishes on 51.5, and 9th right now

Just announcing that mary is the champ and prize giving will take place at pau

mr medlicott is in, has the first fence too
Finishes on 11 faults,58.3 for 10th

Heres Lucy on Simon now.
Beautifully ridden, planks down,finishes on 54.3 for 8th

Heres AN, Mr Cruise Control.
4 faults, 50.2 and is in 4th


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Top 3 riders now.
Bendigo.
8 faults,52.9 and goes to 7th


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 October 2011)

Come on Chris! Hang on to your lead!


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

Mary goes up to 5th
Heres WFP on Oslo,a selle francais!

CLEAR 2nd place 44.2
5th clear of the class


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

and now the leader. Chris Burton,
Pressure is on ,
one down,
two down,

WFP first
AN second

3 down for Chris,drops 8 places to 8th, 55.7


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 October 2011)

Noo! Come on Lealani! She normally Showjumps really well!


----------



## xspiralx (16 October 2011)

Wooo first and third for WFP - he's a genius!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (16 October 2011)

Does that mean WFP has won the big prize again? Or is it still mary's as she finished above 8th?

ETS what a shame for Chris! He hasn't had the best season over there this year. Maybe his horses just want to come back to his stunning yard here...

Post ETS - its 1:30am on a Monday so i'd better go to bed!  Thanks for the coverage!! NIght.


----------



## JCWHITE (16 October 2011)

WFP 1st and 3rd, an 2nd,Mary 4th, Nicolas 5th, calyton 6, Lucy 7th
Now for the presentation
Must go and see to my own horses, hope to see you all again soon!
JC

Mary has the big prize, understandably she is looking thrilled!

Theres lots more prizes being awarded by HSBC apparently


----------



## lannerch (16 October 2011)

Thanks jcwhite
Mary only just won wfp is a legend!


----------



## amyneave (16 October 2011)

Well Done William and Well done Mary.

Mary finished series on 46 points, William on 40 points. Mary finished with some room to spare in the end.

I believe by my calculations that Andrew Nicholson will have finished 3rd in Fei series on 26 points. Piggy French 4th on 20 points, and Clayton Freddericks 5th on 17 points. 

Mary and William well clear of the rest. 

Good start for them two for next season as well because these points are the first of the 2012 series now that burghley will be the final next year.


----------



## only_me (16 October 2011)

*cough* Irish/Brit... 

Thanks very much for the updates, has been nice following people and not the scoreboard!


----------



## Maisie2 (16 October 2011)

Thank you very much JCWhite for  your excellent commentary   Thrilled for Mary and WFP, don't we have fantastic riders in this country, not prejudiced of course


----------



## teapot (16 October 2011)

A couple of photos here: http://blog.talkinghorse.net/2011/10/pau-cci-2011-done-winner-william-fox.html#more


----------

